# 900 Rounds in the Midwest



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of 900 rounds in May, June, July here in the Midwest?

Thanks!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Poynette Bowhunters*

Poynette Bowhunters runs a 900 on
June 20th
July 18th
August 15th
Beloit Field Archers holds one on
Sept. 11th.
You can go on Beloits web site for all the area shoots in field.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Fargo, ND

May 15 and 16

http://www.ndbowhunters.org/pdfs/10 pepsi Tourney Poster.pdf


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dont know of any 900 rds off the top of my head but Waseca Archery club has some 600 rds coming up. Thats basically just an abbreviated 900 rd.

Heres their summer shoots
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1193629

Also keep in mind that oakridge archery has an indoor 600 rd league in the winter that is nice to keep up on the distance shooting once it gets to cold outside.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

There's one in Marion, Ohio held by FITA Archers of Ohio on May 15th and 16th. I've seen nothing of it on AT or even email registrations, but it's held at a great location, the Randall Huffman Farm. 

http://ohiofita.org/

Get the registration of their site.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ND has their state 900 round in bismarck on june 19th.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

Duluth Archery Club. June 12 900 round.
Look at dulutharcheryclub.com


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

Minnesota State Archery Association State 900 is at the end of June in Hutchinson.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

There will be one this coming Sat May 15th 7:00 PM start and will finish under the lights in Omaha , sounds like fun , if I can get away from work I plan on going


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

There will be one in missouri sometime in the net couple months. I find more out about it and let you know.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

titanium man said:


> There's one in Marion, Ohio held by FITA Archers of Ohio on May 15th and 16th. I've seen nothing of it on AT or even email registrations, but it's held at a great location, the Randall Huffman Farm.
> 
> http://ohiofita.org/
> 
> Get the registration of their site.


This shoot is this weekend and I still haven't heard anything on it. My registration is in, but still nothing on AT or even an email about it. That's one way to get a high attendance.:smile:


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

*St Louis Archery Club 2010 Schedule*

Looks like there's at least 3 900 rounds per Month in St. Louis. See attached schedule.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

http://smsg.org/sports_display.php?entrytodisplay=56
heres the link to the one in missouri. I shot it last year and it was a lot of fun.


----------

